# Newbie bean education...



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm hoping you lovely people will help me narrow down the kind of beans/roast that suit me best - or at least point me in the right direction of where to learn more.

In the last month I've tried some house blends to try and get a feel for the roasters and my own preference:

*Union's Rogue: [They say: It's currently Ethiopian, light roast - Wutate Yayu Wild Forest. It has notes of light and very sweet, lemon, peach, coffee blossom and a caramel finish.] *

I love this. Both as espresso and in milk. I definitely get the caramel and something citrusy - nutty too.

*Rave signature: Medium Roast [They say - Sweet and well balanced with hints of nuts. Hints of citrus as it cools. Double Shot Flat White or Piccolo*

*This is where Signature shines! Use whole milk and you will be rewarded with a smooth and full bodied coffee with caramel and chocolate undertones and a lingering aftertaste. If your extraction is good look out for the Almonds! Our Espresso Recipe using 20g VST- 20g in, 42g out in 25 to 30 seconds].*

As espresso I'm finding this overpowering (both using their recipe and also trying to tweak for more sweetness, to no avail). It is, however, wonderful in milk - and longer drinks in general - both Americano and Aeropress.

It's possibly a little young - their 10 day recommended resting time for espresso is tomorrow, so that's possibly playing a part. I'm not totally sure whether It's just not to my taste as an espresso or whether my extraction isn't getting the best from it, although the bottomless portafilter and VST basket are giving me all the right signals.

I know this isn't a great deal of info - but anyone know both these coffees well enough to be able to divine the kind of coffees that might blow my skirt up the most? Or have any tips on how to get more from the Rave?

I've got some Yirg and the Union Los Lajones on the way&#8230; I guess that I'm worried I might just go around in circles without some help or direction.

There's probably a thread: 'Beginner's guide to beans' right under my nose. Sorry if that's the case. Just post a link before tutting and folding your arms/turning your backs!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try joining here too

https://www.facebook.com/groups/503036363197361/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Finca Siberia - has bean is really good at mo


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Finca Siberia - has bean is really good at mo


Can't see it on the site - Finca Alaska maybe?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

UncleJake said:


> Can't see it on the site - Finca Alaska maybe?


Looks like it's gone already


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

I would recommend some Charlestown from Casa Espresso... I am loving my way through half a kilo at the moment and it is making great spro and milk drinks. A good place to start perhaps?

http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/charlestown-espresso-blend/


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

@UncleJake I am still on Raves signature Blend at present it has been resting for 4 weeks when I opened it. Most of my coffee are rested a minimum of 2 weeks. Just my personal preference. I am still enjoying it now into the 5 the week. Although I'm not much of a fan of espresso as its a little over powering for me. Expect the union's Los Lajones which was exceptional as an espresso. Very fruity as described.

I drink mostly flat whites and occasional Americano, sometimes French press in the evenings when time allows.

I am now going into single origins beans and got the IMM as an anniversary present. Lol


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

MarkT said:


> @UncleJake I am still on Raves signature Blend at present it has been resting for 4 weeks when I opened it. Most of my coffee are rested a minimum of 2 weeks. Just my personal preference. I am still enjoying it now into the 5 the week. Although I'm not much of a fan of espresso as its a little over powering for me. Expect the union's Los Lajones which was exceptional as an espresso. Very fruity as described.
> 
> I drink mostly flat whites and occasional Americano, sometimes French press in the evenings when time allows.
> 
> I am now going into single origins beans and got the IMM as an anniversary present. Lol


The Signature definitely benefited from longer resting. It was a mix of that and it just not quite being to my taste as an espresso. Liked it a lot in milk.

If I was to sub again I think I'd do the IMM too - but keen to play the field for a while! Got some great stuff resting and loved Alchemy's Elixir. Has Bean and more Rave on the way!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm now going through York Coffee emporium dark roast from Asia and not having much luck with it at present. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

